# Cheapest Supplier



## lilejac (May 30, 2013)

I've heard of all the big dogs... Mann lake, Dadant and others but I don't care whose name is on my equipment I'm trying to find the least expensive equipment. HAs anyone found a company with cheaper prices??


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

http://shop.honeyhivefarms.com/aboutus.sc

Located in Maryville Mo, If you can drive there shipping costs are 0. Probably your best bet.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Add Miller's to your list... 

http://millerbeesupply.com/


----------



## spudrocket (Feb 13, 2013)

htkbeesupply.com 
They have the cheapest prices i have seen. I compared them to Mann Lake, Brushy Mountain, Dadant, and many others and they still won overall. Dadant is the only one that can stay close to them but htk still wins. The only problem i see is that they do not have as big of a selection as the others, but they still have everything you need for cheap. 
Check them out.

htkbeesupply.com


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

I use Mann Lake because of the free shipping. I understand that they probably add the cost of shipping into the product price, but still. For 100 medium unassembled frames, I can get them for 77 cents apiece, with free shipping. Compare that to 78 cents apiece from Dadant, and THEN having to pay $35 to ship it.


----------



## Kendal (Apr 12, 2011)

Like Buzz Aldrin said to Neil Armstrong on the way to the first moon landing, To think that we got here in a vehicle every part of which was built by the lowest bidder! Are you really sure price is your only consideration? How about value? (price x quality) I know a beekeeper who bought on price, but when it came time to assemble equipment, he complained and complained, until, several years later, he actually switched suppliers.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Based on quality, price and customer service I find Mann Lake hard to beat. And don't forget the Bee Bucks.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Let me add my praise to Mann Lake.I can buy hive bodies and supers from them ,and have them shipped in here,for less than I can buy the lumber at our local Home Depot.


----------



## spudrocket (Feb 13, 2013)

I recommend comparing prices with all of the suppliers you see, each one of these suppliers are very reputable, it all comes down to what you think is best for you.


----------



## lilejac (May 30, 2013)

I am always concerned about quality but I will look at the cheaper suppliers then the quality of the products to decide what I want


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree, Mann Lake is the best option


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BetterBee in Greenwich,NY, Kelley Co in Clarkson,KY, and Brushy Mountain from NC. Get yourself a copy of Bee Culture and a copy of American Bee Journal and you will find more listed. Ask them for copies of all of their catalogs and shop around. They all have competitive prices. At one time there were only a couple of suppliers who made foundation and all the others bought it from them and sold it. The same was true w/ smokers and some other items.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Compare items. I get some stuff from Place A, some stuff from Place B, etc. I don't think you can say one place is lowest on every price. And availability varies from place to place, too.

Good luck!


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I will throw Western Bee Supply's hat in the ring. http://www.westernbee.com/

I love their budget equipment and if you buy enough stuff that it's a big enough order for them to send it truck you will save even more money over mannlake or the others. Even shipped UPS I found their stuff to be cheaper.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The money you save now may haunt you for years to come should cheap mean ill fitting. Bee equipment tends to last for years. Good hunting.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

sqkcrk said:


> The money you save now may haunt you for years to come should cheap mean ill fitting. Bee equipment tends to last for years. Good hunting.


 I don't think mark was talking specifically about WBS, but I just thought I'd add this.
Just a clarification: From my experience the above does NOT apply to western bee supply. Their budget equipment fits together better than some from other suppliers (higher grade), and the knot holes here and there tight and won't cause a problem.

I do agree with some things you get your money's worth, you can buy the 100$ plastic extractor that may get the job done, but not for long or maybe not as fast, or you can buy something more expensive that will last multiple lifetimes. I bought a Maxant and expect it to last thru my heirs using it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Right Rod. I wasn't talking about WBS, but about buying cheap now and regretting doing so for a long time. I recall a THread about a cheap extractor from a cpl years ago. I bet that cheap extractor is still kicking around and still being cursed.


----------



## Benthic (May 1, 2011)

rweakley said:


> <snip>
> I do agree with some things you get your money's worth, you can buy the 100$ plastic extractor that may get the job done, but not for long or maybe not as fast, or you can buy something more expensive that will last multiple lifetimes.
> <snip>


I couldn't agree more with this sentiment. Cheaper is not always better. This is true of many things, not just beekeeping equipment. I would much rather pay for quality equipment and only have to buy it once.

Brian


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I have found the Simpsons to be very good people to deal with. I know they are often cheaper on some items. They do have a website: http://www.simpsonsbeesupply.com/ But, their catalog is just a pdf with no pictures.

I can't speak about shiping, they are only about 20 minutes from me.

Tom


----------



## Karolus (Jan 17, 2013)

I too purchase from Western Bee. They beat out all the suppliers I found online a few years back. I purchase their commercial grade and have no issues with quality what so ever. I have also found their customer service to be top notch. I believe the lack of sales tax in Montana is how they are so competitive on price. Even paying for shipping from Montana to Texas they saved me about $80 over the next closest supplier on an order for wood work for 5 hives. I'm not sure how the push to change internet taxing will affect them, but for now they have a clear advantage in price, quality, and service.


----------



## ScottinMaine (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.humbleabodesinc.com
out of Windsor Maine. Small shop but they just finished ann order for 3000 hive's to ship out west. The owner is a machinist by training. The fit and finish are impeccable


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

The cheapest will almost always be the one where you can pick it up instead of paying shipping.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

ScottinMaine said:


> http://www.humbleabodesinc.com
> out of Windsor Maine. Small shop but they just finished ann order for 3000 hive's to ship out west. The owner is a machinist by training. The fit and finish are impeccable


I agree but note that the deeps are only 9 1/2" which causes some problems with bee space if you use other frames. I've stopped getting deeps from them for that reason.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

camero7 said:


> I agree but note that the deeps are only 9 1/2" which causes some problems with bee space if you use other frames. I've stopped getting deeps from them for that reason.


A good example of what I was referring to.

Size matters.


----------



## SL Tx (Sep 17, 2006)

As has been said, cost is cost + shipping. I've found that Brushy Mountain starts out cheaper but tacks on shipping costs that are nearly double the actual UPS charge. Don't figure that they all charge the same to pack and ship something to you.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Aug 31, 2013)

South Florida Bee Supply (Miami, FL). Mediums for $7; Deeps for $9. They manufacture their own woodenware, so their prices are hard to beat. They deliver to my local bee association meetings, so I don't pay shipping.

http://sflbeesupplies.com/index.php?plugin=Products&cat=147&title=hives-supers


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

Try poor valley bee farm they have some good prices!


John
www.poorvalleybeefarm.com


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

camero7 said:


> I agree but note that the deeps are only 9 1/2" which causes some problems with bee space if you use other frames. I've stopped getting deeps from them for that reason.


Some cut the frame rest to different depths also. With woodenware I'd buy all from the same supplier forever or your bee spaces may be off. You can waste a lot of time fixing it later.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

Ross said:


> The cheapest will almost always be the one where you can pick it up instead of paying shipping.


Not always. If they don't manufacture, it can usually be cheaper to get the product to ship from the maker instead of buying it from your local reseller.


----------

